# faccia



## fiol73

Ciao a tutti!

E' corretta l'espressione "Me haga saber lo más pronto possible" come traduzione dell'italiano "Mi faccia sapere al piú presto" ?

Grazie!

Fiol


----------



## Moon77

secondo me è corretta. direi anche "me haga saber cuanto antes". Attendiamo conferma da hispanohablantes..


----------



## fabiog_1981

me haga No!! Magari hágame,,, io direi espero sus noticias cuanto antes (o lo más pronto posible)


----------



## Neuromante

"Me haga" me suena haberlo leído en alguna comedia teatral de los años cuarenta y como forma de hablar anticuada y afectada.

Lo correcto sería Hágame, como ha indicado Fabiog


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Dependiendo del contexto haras uso de una u otra forma. Puoi dare un po di contesto?


----------



## fiol73

El contesto es formal. Una carta al embajador, sobre el robo del pasaporte, en la cual escribo, al final:

"Me haga saber cuanto antes, porque tengo que volverme a Italia para trabajar"

o algo similar...

Gracias.


----------



## Moon77

Moon77 said:


> secondo me è corretta. direi anche "me haga saber cuanto antes". Attendiamo conferma da hispanohablantes..


 
errata corrige
hágame saber cuanto antes.


----------



## fabiog_1981

fiol 73 capisco che di me non ti fidi, ma neanche di neuromante?



Neuromante said:


> "Me haga" me suena haberlo leído en alguna comedia teatral de los años cuarenta y como forma de hablar anticuada y afectada.
> 
> Lo correcto sería Hágame, como ha indicado Fabiog


 

se ti piace "hacer"... hágame (non me haga) saber cuanto antes
il pronome "me" si attacca all'imperativo anche alla 3 persona (Ud.) a differenza dell'italiano.


----------



## fiol73

Scusa Fabio! Mi fido eccome e sto gia' correggendo l'errore...stavo solo cercando di dare un po' piu' di contesto, come mi ha chiesto di fare Jose e inavvertitamente, ho fatto un "copia-e-incolla" di cio' che avevo scritto in precedenza nella mia lettera e ho riportato l'errore commesso.

Grazie ancora a tutti voi per l'aiuto.

Stef


----------



## fabiog_1981

Scusa il malinteso allora!! ciao!


----------



## Neuromante

Un par de incorrecciones que detecto.

Se dice Volver no "volverme".
Volverme sería "diventare qualcosa"

Funciona mejor si usas "Regresar", sin reflexivo


Y tampoco "Para trabajar" mejor "por (el) trabajo" o quizas "Por mi/(motivos de) trabajo"

Ese Por/Parade los italianos...


----------



## fiol73

Gracias por tus correcciones!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

fiol73 said:


> El contesto es formal. Una carta al embajador, sobre el robo del pasaporte, en la cual escribo, al final:
> 
> "Me haga saber cuanto antes, porque tengo que volverme a Italia para trabajar"
> 
> o algo similar...
> 
> Gracias.


 
_Responda lo antes posible pues debo volver a Italia por motivos laborales_

So che ti hanno risposto ... comunque lascio il mio piccolo aggiunto.


----------



## fergy2005

fiol73 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> E' corretta l'espressione "Me haga saber lo más pronto possible" come traduzione dell'italiano "Mi faccia sapere al piú presto" ?
> 
> Grazie!
> 
> Fiol


"Me lo haga saber lo más pronto posible"


----------

